# Instruments and Equipment > Equipment >  Best strap for A mandolin

## Nick Gellie

This may have been covered in previous threads but new products may have come out since then.

----------


## MacStevenXIII

I got a Neotech strap for my resonator mando and have been diggin it. The quick release is great because my resomando has a very tight molded case.

----------


## yankees1

Search for a Bill Bailey! Great strap !

----------

custer

----------


## Rosemary Philips

I just got a Bailey for my A--I love it!

----------

custer

----------


## ourgang

I bought one of these from the Mandolin Store and like it a lot...about $20 http://www.themandolinstore.com/scri...?idCategory=96

----------


## Mike Bunting

http://www.lakotaleathers.com/  are great.

----------


## mandroid

Ah Deja Vu ..   :Whistling:   still say a DIY project has a sense of accomplishment added.

----------


## Pete Summers

:Smile:  I use a thin strip of 1/4 inch cloth piping from a fabric store, tied around the head stock and end pin, for my Rover A type (and two Army/Navy models also). It's light, cheap and works fine, so far. 

Since it's so thin, I need to wear shirts with collars to keep it from digging into my neck, but I usually play sitting down anyway, so there's not that much tension on the strap. I've often thought of getting one of the braided straps from Lakota Leathers, though. I'm saving for a couple. They look great on their web site.

----------


## Ron McMillan

> Ah Deja Vu ..    still say a DIY project has a sense of accomplishment added.


I agree. I make my own, somtimes from plain leather, other times using braids learned at the mighty University of YouTube

ron

----------


## doc holiday

For an A mandolin, I really like Alan Gelman's "Strapworks" straps from Florence MT.  Since there is no F'n strap hanger, Alan uses a very fine braided leather that stays out of the way under the fretboard extension.  I find the Bailey's way too bulky...

----------


## Ron McMillan

Apologies for missing the 'A' requirement and uploading a selection of straps for F mandolins.  :Redface: 

I make A straps in a few different forms. My new A4 has a strap button at the heel, which is the best solution I have tried so far. I never liked the strap under the fretboard idea - it seems to tip the balance of the strap just too close to the centre of the instrument (the button at the heel doesn't do this in my experience). If attaching at the headstock I prefer either a slim strap under the strings behind the nut, or a bigger loop going diagonally across the headstock, over the strings from between the G tuners to between the A tuners.

rm

----------


## doc holiday

RM, Personally I dislike having a guitar or mandolin strap tied to the headstock.  I asked Tom Ellis about installing a button on my A style....and he demured.  I know some makers don't mind.  Tim O'Brien has one on his Nugget.  I find no balance issues at all and change routinely from my F style to the A without any adjustment....This strap is an elegant solution to the problem.

----------


## Doug Edwards

I have two "Bailey" straps and a "Ray" strap made by my friend Ray Hoenstein.  The main thing I like about these styles is that they are: flat; flexible; comfortable; and don't slip around.

----------

custer

----------


## Goodin

I used a shoe string for awhile.

----------


## mandobassman

> I used a shoe string for awhile.


I've been using a shoe string for 35 years.

----------


## wsugai

I use Long Hollow softy on all my mandos. Very comfortable and only $20.

----------


## Ron McMillan

> RM, Personally I dislike having a guitar or mandolin strap tied to the headstock.  I asked Tom Ellis about installing a button on my A style....and he demured.  I know some makers don't mind.  Tim O'Brien has one on his Nugget.  I find no balance issues at all and change routinely from my F style to the A without any adjustment....This strap is an elegant solution to the problem.


Doc, I agree with you, in fact. I dislike the strap on an A running under the end of the fingerboard because that feels ungainly to me, but on my Mix A4, which I requested with a strap button on the treble side of the heel, the balance is perfect. I used to run a strap around the headstock on another A instrument I had, but only because I don't have a luthier anywhere near me whom I would trust to fit a strap button.

ron

----------


## fatt-dad

I braid shoestrings.  I also tie about the peghead.

f-d

----------


## stringduster

[Thanks for the mention there,Doc. I work pretty hard at getting these straps right!

----------


## Kevin Stevens

> I got a Neotech strap for my resonator mando and have been diggin it. The quick release is great because my resomando has a very tight molded case.



I had one of these on an F Style, until I realized there was a metal button on it near the end pin side that was rubbing on the mando and leaving marks. Now I don't use it.

----------


## Markus

> I use Long Hollow softy on all my mandos. Very comfortable and only $20.


Same here, got it locally for that price too.

----------


## CelticDude

> I got a Neotech strap for my resonator mando and have been diggin it. The quick release is great because my resomando has a very tight molded case.


I also use a Neotech, for an A-style, and also like it a lot.  Very comfortable, doesn't slip around, and as mentioned, the quick-release is handy.  And the link to Amazon is cheaper than when I bought one 2+ years ago.

----------


## yankees1

Function + Beauty = Bill Bailey straps!  :Smile:

----------

custer

----------


## Cheryl Watson

I have a King custom strap made out of deer hide on my Kimble A5.  It is two-tone braided (black/brown) and I use a strap button.  If you prefer a loop around the neck, he can do that too.

I also like the Lakota straps.  The braided are very nice and the soft, thick 1/2" flat leather is very comfortable.

----------


## bigskygirl

Lakota Leathers - I got the bumblebee one and it is very nice.  Soft and functional - I'll be buying a few more.

----------


## Dan Hulse

> Same here, got it locally for that price too.


I also use a "Long Hollow Leather" (which by the way is not hollow). Can't recall the exact price, but <$20 sounds about right. I MUCH prefer a wide strap to a thin one. And although a braided stap looks pretty I don't need anything digging into my shoulder. Give me wide, flat soft leather any day. (Weber Aspen A w/ a button South side of the heel).

----------


## kkmm

My wife made me some straps with canvas thick fabric. These works really well.
The last strap for the mandolin I built was made by braiding shoe laces (the very long ones), this one look great.

----------


## Dan Margolis

> Function + Beauty = Bill Bailey straps!


I agree.

----------


## Brutus1999

For those who "braid their own" (which sounds like an inexpensive alternative) -- do you use 72 inch, leather laces?  Are they the ones that are 1/8 inch square or is there some kind of "flattened" style that works better?

----------


## G.B. Harriis

+1 On the Neotech strap. It is pretty comfortable. I have braided my own as well using paracord, which is right about 1/8 to 3/16 inch in diameter. Going back to my Boy Scout days (that's definitely going back a bit) I recollect that different width leather braided differently. You probably want to decide what style of braid you want, then figure out the width from there.

Also, keep an eye on your length! 72" is fine for a simple braid, but if you were to get into some complicated knot-work you might find yourself with a really good looking strap for a child. 

Keep us in the loop!

----------


## yankees1

Won't you come home Bill Bailey, won't you come home. My A and F needs your strap. I'll play the music , I'll feel secure. I know I've missed you for so long !

----------


## mandodan1960

Long Hollow Softy for me. I like that the Suede on the back side of the strap "grips"my shirt some helping to stabilize the neck. Good setup for me.

----------


## Dan Margolis

Bailey is my favorite.

----------


## bmac

Work boot laces work perfect and its hard to beat the price.

----------


## ash89

i've got a couple for my guitars, f4 and a's..
all good..




> I agree.

----------


## Bill Clements

I love my Bailey.  Bill is a great guy and gives a special price to Cafe members!
http://www.thebaileystrap.com/

----------


## pickngrin

> 


That's a great looking strap, Ron. Any chance you'd share some links that you learned from to get us started?

----------


## mandroid

The usual I got this guys Brand touting aside ..
I got a spring loaded  cord-lock. it goes in the middle with a loop of extra cord.

then I tie the ends with a loop in them..  common overhand  knot in a bite.

The cord-lock makes for instant length changes..

I think the cord, itself, came out of a Hoodie.
 I swooped it up off the roadside, and washed it in my Laundry bag.

----------


## Brutus1999

I tried using a shoe string but I found that I was getting pains in my back and leg from bending over in order to play.  It also interfered with my speed both in playing and when I had to walk around.

----------


## Brutus1999

Okay, seriously, I just got a "Long Hollow" mando strap (about $20) in the mail today.  I don't know about comparisons to others, but this one is quite nice -- strong and soft and fits in the case..........

----------


## Elliot Luber

I haven't bought one yet, but I like the looks of these Lakota Leather straps, and I've heard good thing about the straps and the people who make them. http://www.lakotaleathers.com/products/mandolin/

----------


## fatt-dad

> For those who "braid their own" (which sounds like an inexpensive alternative) -- do you use 72 inch, leather laces?  Are they the ones that are 1/8 inch square or is there some kind of "flattened" style that works better?


I use the 72 inch.  Back when I bought and sold mandolins I mailed each one out with a three-strand braid strap.  I just got another 7 or 8 pairs at the grocery closeout.

Never noticed flat or square.  Always soak them first.  Not sure about silicon in some of these (folks worry about silicon on the finish of mandolins).

f-d

----------


## romasem

Could you elaborate on this issue? Send a pic of the metal button on it near the end pin side. I'm interested in this strap for my beautiful new RM1 but don't want anything damaging its finish.

----------


## Mark Wilson

I went looking for a strap for my A5 this weekend on line. Ended up with a strap from Pat Sullivan.  Saving up for one of his 'vintage' style straps from old leather  :Cool:

----------


## TEvans

I've used this strap for a good while now. Ordered it from https://www.etsy.com/shop/JPDco. Just tell him how long you want the strap, how wide, and how many holes on each end. Simple, no frills. Good quality leather. I've got a guitar strap from him as well, love both of them.

----------


## mandroid

> I used a shoe string for awhile.


I used a Cord, knotted on the ends, to tie it on, and a spring- toggle Cord Lock in the center, 
to adjust the length..

It worked Fine.

Mandolins are not heavy. (OK, National RM1 and Banjolins are a bit heavier.)

[by the way want more competitors in the 'best strap' popularity contest , 
there are dozens of past threads on the topic..]

----------


## djeffcoat

Randy Hogan makes great A and F model mandolin straps. They can be had in round and/or flat braid and flat one piece leather in custom lengths.

https://www.facebook.com/HoganMandoStraps/

----------


## dhergert

D'Addario / Planet Waves makes a nice, simple, inexpensive soft black leather strap that can be used for either F or A style mandolins...

These straps are long enough for a medium sized person to put them over both their neck and shoulder, and these straps have adjustment holes for those who prefer the strap just over their shoulder.

I'm using these on both of my F style mandos and would recommend them...  Again, not fancy, but definitely solid and comfortable.

----------


## CES

I've made several by braiding together strands of cord or small diameter rope from Lowe's. Thin cord rated for mountain climbing would be even better, but is much more expensive. Think I've done five and 6 cord braids so far, though the 3 cord works well, too. As I braid them over the endpin tightly, they're more secure than some of the other commercially available straps I've tried, though I'm still able to get them off if needed. I never take them off, though, since they fit nicely in the case attached. I leave them tied to the headstock. I agree a button on the heel is a great way to go, but the loop works well enough that I haven't felt compelled to drill yet...

I have a Lakota Leathers strap I use on my F style, and I really like it as well, though the loop end is too thick, IMO, to easily loop under the fret board extension on an A style...but, then, it was bought for the F...

----------


## Mike Arakelian

I really like the straps made by Alan Gelman (Mandolin Straps of Montana).  Alan offers a wide variety of designs and beautifully hand tools each strap.  His workmanship is excellent.  He uses a very thin braided piece of leather that fits under the strings above the nut To hold the mandolin.  The strap does not interfere with the fretting hand in any way.  A little pricey as straps go, but well worth the extra few dollars IMO.

----------


## dwc

I use Sully's Straps made by Pat Sullivan in Weikert Pa for mandolin and guitar straps.  His vintage leather straps are really fantastic.  Plus, he will customize your size for perfect fit.  I tie mine around the body underneath the fretboard.

----------


## Strabo

I bought a roll of leather lace at Hobby Lobby. I didn't measure it but it's probably about 1/8" square. One roll produces a number of mandolin straps. I used a 5 string flat braid that I discovered on the Internet. All in all, it's quite inexpensive and it works fine.

----------


## Ivan Kelsall

I have one of these on my Lebeda "F" style & my Ellis "A" style -a Pinegrove Leather UK MS50 strap,
                                                                                                                                     Ivan :Wink:

----------


## Mark Wilson

> I have one of these on my Lebeda "F" style & my Ellis "A" style -a Pinegrove Leather UK MS50 strap,
>                                                                                                                                      Ivan


That's a cool strap Ivan!  Here's my new Sully strap

----------


## 5bassman

I recently received the Pinegrove Leather UK MS50 strap for my new Pava A and I love it! I also have a strap from Sulley Straps that I received for Christmas for an F style that I have since sold. Now I'm using it for my Collings MT. It's a great strap too. For the value, if I was to order another strap it would be the Pinegrove. Great piece of leather.

----------

